# Bay Area Calif Santa Cruz etc Cabers better snag the Ebay deal of the day!



## bobcycles (Sep 19, 2021)

Unbelievable early Monark survivor...LOOK at the pedestal light on this thing!  Holy Sheet!

bargain!  100% complete and uneffedwith

https://www.ebay.com/itm/353683397599?campid=5335809022


----------



## tripple3 (Sep 19, 2021)

Pics for archives:






















1947 Monark Cruiser Balloon Tire Bicycle Original Condition​

 1 watched in last hour
Condition:Used
Price: US $675.00
Best Offer:
Longtime member Free local pickup
Pickup: Free local pickup from Watsonville, California, United States.


----------



## IngoMike (Sep 19, 2021)

I was on this one late, found it on my local Craigslist yesterday, and the seller said it went to an eBay buyer who was supposed to pick up today, Sunday, or they would contact me. Unless they are slow, I would expect the buyer showed up for the deal and this one is gone.....I guess I need to up my daily online searches......


----------



## GTs58 (Sep 19, 2021)

IngoMike said:


> I was on this one late, found it on my local Craigslist yesterday, and the seller said it went to an eBay buyer who was supposed to pick up today, Sunday, or they would contact me. Unless they are slow, I would expect the buyer showed up for the deal and this one is gone.....I guess I need to up my daily online searches......




But it's still active on eBay. 🧐


----------



## IngoMike (Sep 19, 2021)

GTs58 said:


> But it's still active on eBay. 🧐



I am still on the hunt....


----------



## PlasticNerd (Sep 20, 2021)

Me too! Contact him on ebay and craigslist, he said get in touch with him  today but leaves no contact info! He’s only 15 minutes from me Grrrrr


----------



## PlasticNerd (Sep 20, 2021)

He sold it on eBay, who got it ? I tried


----------



## IngoMike (Sep 20, 2021)

Done! I am making the 30 minute drive to pick up tomorrow, I will report back........


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Sep 20, 2021)

THE WHEEL SPOKES HAVE BEEN REBUILT INCORRECTLY!


----------



## bobcycles (Sep 20, 2021)

WES PINCHOT said:


> THE WHEEL SPOKES HAVE BEEN REBUILT INCORRECTLY!



Monark factory workers....hard drinkin' ...low pay.


----------



## PlasticNerd (Sep 25, 2021)

IngoMike said:


> Done! I am making the 30 minute drive to pick up tomorrow, I will report back........



Nice!!


----------

